# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  4vjeçarja me IQ te Einsteint

## iliria e para

Voglushja 4 vjeçare  nga Anglija Heidi Hankins ka IQ perafersisht si Einstein dhe Stephen Hawking.







> *Heidi Hankins 4 yrs old girl, with IQ almost equivalent Einstein and Stephen Hawking[*





> While still a baby, Heidi often make noises and try to speak literally. At the age of one year is quite good vocabulary. “She uses full sentences as soon as she started talking and then taught herself to read by using a computer at the age of 18 months,” he said.


Artikulli ne tersi:

http://www.newsmakertoday.com/heidi-...king/4628.html

----------


## booobooo

sa te rritet dhe pak ajo te gjej nje dashnor te martohet te bej dhe ca femij i harron librat ajo

----------

